# 2209 Movement - Badged Sekonda



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

I have had a Luch (Sekonda) 2209 serviced by my local watch repairer and it is now running, but erratically and fast. When adjusting the hands to correct time I rotated the hands anti-clockwise - on releasing the crown the minute hand sprang forward by almost five minutes.

Should hands only be adjusted clockwise with this movement?

On another posting - which I cannot re-locate - I saw mention of a watchmender in Birstall, as this is not far from me can anybody provide a name/contact number?

Thanks

Julian


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

You don't seem to have much luck with Sekondas Julian







.

It doesn't sound that your local watch repairer has done much of a job on the watch







. Have you tackled him about it







?

Birstall Jewellers and Watch Repair Centre is not in West Yorks. , but in Leicester







. They do a postal service though







.

A quick google will bring up their website.


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

raketakat said:


> You don't seem to have much luck with Sekondas Julian
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't think it's Sekondas that are the problem - it's bidding for them on e-bay! Still half full/half empty perspective I have had a few good ones too [bTW I have a Ruhla (with a few unmentioned flaws) should anybody want something to tinker with].

Worse may yet be to come as I am getting curious about how watches work and wondering if I can learn to fix them!!!


----------

